# <%@ taglib uri="[url]http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"[/url] p



## ivan_7 (25. Jun 2007)

hallo 

kann mir jemand bitte sagen, welche *.jar ich einbinden muss, um in einem JSP die taglib nutzen zu können: 

<h:form>

</h:form>

und, wo finde ich sie? ist sie bei jboss 4.2.0 irgendwo dabei?
danke.


----------



## orribl (25. Jun 2007)

Was du da benutzen willst ist ein jsf-tag, dazu brauchst du eine jsf implementierung. z.B. MyFaces (http://myfaces.apache.org/) oder suns ri (java.sun.com/javaee/javaserverfaces/)


----------



## ivan_7 (25. Jun 2007)

ja. habe mich halt geirrt. das ist bei jsf's. 

Aber, noch eine Frage: ist es erlaubt, in JSPs so was wie eine Methode zu definieren, die ich danach aufrufen könnte? Ohne Tag-Libs?


----------



## WeirdAl (25. Jun 2007)

Hi,
ohne Tag-Libs müsstest Du scriptlets benutzen, die man jedoch heute nicht mehr nehmen sollte. "Heutige" JSPs sollten Taglibs bzw EL nutzen. 

Cu
Alex


----------



## ivan_7 (26. Jun 2007)

WeirdAl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Heutige" JSPs sollten Taglibs bzw EL nutzen.



danke, Alex. 

nun, welche bibliotheken haben die taglbs? jstl.jar? oder hat es noch mehr?


----------



## SnooP (27. Jun 2007)

es gibt nicht "die" Taglibs... Taglib ist einfach ein Begriff für in Tags ausgelagerte "Funktionen" die in einer Library hocken. Da gibt es dann diverse und man kann sogar sich selbst sowas schreiben... JSTL bietet eine bzw. mehrere Taglibs... andere Webentwicklungs-Frameworks wie etwa Struts oder JSF bieten andere/weitere. Gerade bei JSF gibt es zich Komponenten-Libraries die alle ihre eigene Taglib mitbringen (tomahawk, tobago,...).

Du solltest dir also erstmal klarwerden in welchem Webentwicklungsframework du dich bewegen willst - da das nicht immer nur ne Frage der zur Verfügung stehenden Komponenten ist. Das gesamte Handling ist bei JSF halt anders als bei Struts 1 oder 2 was nochmal wieder ganz anders als normales JSP mit JSTL ist.

Je nachdem was du machen möchtest, wäre dann Struts oder JSF was für dich... - evtl. reicht es aber bei dir ja schon, wenn du backing-beans bastelst, die du per jsp instanzierst und dann darüber deren Methoden verwendest. Hab ich auch mal der Einfachheit vor meinen Kentnissen von Struts oder JSF gemacht  ... wenn's nicht zu groß ist die Anwendung dann ist das auch schonmal praktikabel.


----------



## Gast (26. Jul 2007)

Ich verwende JBosss 4.2.0 AS und Tomahawk 1.1.3 und bekomme ständig einen verify Fehler - irgendjemand ne Idee???


Danke


----------

